
"Our office when we're not posing for an architect competition" -Mojang - bluetidepro
https://twitter.com/jeb_/status/253856034093948931
======
bluetidepro
( _Context:_ "You won't believe how nice Notch's office is " -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601573>)

